# Awesome TV Series



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

I watch quite a few series and came across a real GEM that I had never heard of before! If you like action then Strike Back is for you! Totally enjoying it! And there are five seasons of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (4/8/15)

Check out Mr. Robot, it's a little weird but very clever. Still on season 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/15)

moonunit said:


> Check out Mr. Robot, it's a little weird but very clever. Still on season 1.



Thanks will do!


----------

